# New snowbear winter wolf with actuator



## Clintw76 (Aug 23, 2016)

I just recently purchased a brand new winter wolf with the actuator. The plow looks well built for my application. Only doing my driveway and a neighbors. Has anyone ran one of these plows with actuator on it? Good and bad things about it? I've been reading through a lot of forums and it seems most people are running the winches.


----------

